# What should I do with my Ewave wine refrigerator?



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I just got this off craigslist and I was told it was "thermoelectric"! Well it is not. It is a 16 bottle. How hard is it to make a humidor? Is it worth my time? 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Call the seller and return it if it's not what you thought you were buying.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I did get for $40 so not that bad. I might sell it to my friend or maybe just use it. I just wish it was what i thought it was.


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

I belive since it should have an air tight seal you should be able to throw some beads and Cedar in there and be good to go.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Bad Astronaut said:


> I belive since it should have an air tight seal you should be able to throw some beads and Cedar in there and be good to go.


Agreed, just don't turn it on. Plug the drain hole if there is one.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Unless you get 100F + in summer like me, dont use it as a cooler. Still good as a humidor though. I need a refridgerated wine cooler to keep it cool enough in summer but it takes a lot of work to get the timers right.


----------

